# m135 / m211



## ton_ami69 (8 Mar 2005)

I'm interested in restoring an old m135CDN deuce and would like to know if anyone here knows if they are exactly the same as the American version. If not, what where the differences.


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Mar 2005)

I drove these beasts from 1977 to 1984 when they were retired. They were all 1951-56 vintage (at Sask Units anyways), and were truly in a class of their own.

I used to have a manual on this truck, and it was an American TM, so I am sure they were off the shelf buys and the same as the US ones.

I had seen one in the US once, and had a look in the cab, and it looked identical.

The US M35 was later adopted (1960s) and thats what the MLVW body design was taken off of, but with heaps of mods (plastic, diesel, and auto for example).

The Yanks dumped the M135's then.

Hope this helps you out.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## ton_ami69 (9 Mar 2005)

Thanks, Mr. Allen

All the help is greatly appreciated.


----------

